# Bella the Beagle puppy is finally here!



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

yayayayay! Picked her up yesterday lol. She's currently asleep so i've got 5 mins to show u guys some pics. She did really well, slept all the way through last night and only got me up at 6:30am for a wee, then went back sleep for 2 more hours lol.

I'm having some trouble feeding her though. The breeder feeds her dogs on pedigree and tripe. Now when i picked her up yesterday she said that Bella had decided to not eat pedigree anymore, and so gave me some tripe...it stinks so bad the OH has to give it to her. The thing is i don't want to keep feeding her tripe or the OH will be the designated feeder for life as i cant go near the stuff, but she won't eat anything else. Any ideas?

Also i've heard that pedigree is naff, is this true? I was thinking of putting her on Iams.

Enjoy pics!


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

she is cute :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Heart meltingly cute, at that!!


----------



## Stumps (Aug 31, 2008)

Aw she is so adorable.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

She is soooo bloody cute!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

She's adorable! Will get some more pix up next week, she's just woke up the lazy sod! x


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

She's an absolutely gorgeous pup - you must be so pleased with her!

As for the food, ideally she should be on a suitable puppy formula to ensure she's getting the full compliment of nutrients in the correct proportions to support her growth. Personally I wouldn't touch Iams with a barge pole (I have moral objections to their product development process and also know that they use a particular preservative in their wet cat food that has addictive properties - something else I object too). 

Instead I would recommend the puppy formulas available from Hills, Royal Canin or James Wellbeloved - all are excellent brands with no nasty hidden compounds. They also tend to have higher protein contents than the cheaper brands, which often use a lot of cereal based fillers to bulk out their kibble. 

I'm a qualified veterinary nutritionist so if you've any more questions about feeding your pup feel free to PM me. : victory:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Soooooo cute! I love beagles...what an adorable wee face! I was given Beta puppy food with our pup....but i believe that is a bit naff too. My vet recommended Pro Plan and ours seems to like it!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

awwww i luffs beagle's espesh how vocal they get:lol2:
there bark/howl is amazing,you has the same collar and lead as me,skull and cross bones all the way:flrt:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Awwww :flrt:

I had a beagle when I was younger, he was always at the top of the garden howling away lol.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

gorgeous pup! :flrt:

I also can vouch for JWB, and Burns is also good. Pedigree is junk and Iams is a no no as far as I'm concerned. Don't change the food overnight tho, mix a bit in with the tripe and then easch day use a bit more food than tripe. It wil take her a few days but she will get used to it, don't panic tho as she's unlikely to starve herself. Also don't forget its going to take her a while to settle in.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

AWWWWWWWW!

I love beagles! I have a little lady myself! She'll be ten this year but it doesn't stop her from cuddling her teddy while she sleeps!

Congratulations! Beagles are wonderful little dogs. She's beautiful!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

9Red said:


> She's an absolutely gorgeous pup - you must be so pleased with her!
> 
> As for the food, ideally she should be on a suitable puppy formula to ensure she's getting the full compliment of nutrients in the correct proportions to support her growth. Personally I wouldn't touch Iams with a barge pole (I have moral objections to their product development process and also know that they use a particular preservative in their wet cat food that has addictive properties - something else I object too).
> 
> ...


I am very pleased with her! Thats a shame, i always thought iams was ok i feed my cats on it. I tried her with some iams and she's actually been eating it. Do you know the prices of Hills, Royal canin and James wellbeloved?



biohazard156 said:


> Soooooo cute! I love beagles...what an adorable wee face! I was given Beta puppy food with our pup....but i believe that is a bit naff too. My vet recommended Pro Plan and ours seems to like it!


Beta? i don't know if i've heard of that?



rach666 said:


> awwww i luffs beagle's espesh how vocal they get:lol2:
> there bark/howl is amazing,you has the same collar and lead as me,skull and cross bones all the way:flrt:


Yeah rockin doggy! She's been relatively quiet so far, barked at one of the cats for staring her out, a few whines when she's been in her crate, and a few growls when she's hanging off the bottom of my trousers!



butterfingersbimbo said:


> gorgeous pup! :flrt:
> 
> I also can vouch for JWB, and Burns is also good. Pedigree is junk and Iams is a no no as far as I'm concerned. Don't change the food overnight tho, mix a bit in with the tripe and then easch day use a bit more food than tripe. It wil take her a few days but she will get used to it, don't panic tho as she's unlikely to starve herself. Also don't forget its going to take her a while to settle in.


Yeah i did wonder why such a good breeder would feed her pedigree pups on pedigree? perhaps cos its quite cheap?



Stacey010884 said:


> AWWWWWWWW!
> 
> I love beagles! I have a little lady myself! She'll be ten this year but it doesn't stop her from cuddling her teddy while she sleeps!
> 
> Congratulations! Beagles are wonderful little dogs. She's beautiful!


PICS! I love beagles to bits, and she has settled in really well! xx


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

beta puppy food is middle of the road and reasonably priced too...but our vet recommended proplan, both are made by the same people "purina" but the proplan is supposed to be better for them 

Beta :
Buy Beta Puppy 15Kg Beta Puppy

Proplan:
Buy Pro Plan Puppy


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Your beagle is gorgeous!  I love puppies! 

​


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Hiya,

The James Wellbeloved puppy formula is generally from £7.50 for a 2kg bag - -Dog Puppy and junior-Dog Dry food-Dog food-Dog-Pets at H

Hills puppy (my recommendation) is around £15 for 3kgs - -Dog Puppy and junior-Dog Dry food-Dog food-Dog-Pets at H


Royal Canin is around £18 for a 4kg sack - -Dog Puppy and junior-Dog dry food-Dog food-Dog-Pets at H


Although these prices may seem pretty steep remember that your little pup will only be eating 2-3 smallish portions each day so each bag will last you a good while.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awwwwww.... bring her over sooooon as her jabs are done!!! :flrt:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww what a lovely pup - good luck with the training - stubborn sods that they are :lol2: my friends beagle is a right sod but he sooo makes me laugh as he knows exactly how to annoy his mummy - I agree they have an awesome howl !!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

9Red said:


> Hiya,
> 
> The James Wellbeloved puppy formula is generally from £7.50 for a 2kg bag - -Dog Puppy and junior-Dog Dry food-Dog food-Dog-Pets at H
> 
> ...


That doesnt seem to bad iams isnt far off the same price! thanks everyone for your help!



animal addict said:


> awww what a lovely pup - good luck with the training - stubborn sods that they are :lol2: my friends beagle is a right sod but he sooo makes me laugh as he knows exactly how to annoy his mummy - I agree they have an awesome howl !!


lol yes ive seen this already, if she wants something she's determined she's gonna get it! xx


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've got an appointment this morning and work again tonight but I'll come online tomorrow morn after work and sort out a couple of photos for you.

What bloodline is your lil cutie? Buffy's a Rivenlea. (You can see her grandad in an old dog book and he used to be on a couple of dog food labels/bags. WOO!) It's surprising just how different the beagles can be in appearance when they're of different bloodlines.

Your little Bella is exactly as her name says, beautiful! Reminds me of Buffy when she was a baby. :flrt:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> I've got an appointment this morning and work again tonight but I'll come online tomorrow morn after work and sort out a couple of photos for you.
> 
> What bloodline is your lil cutie? Buffy's a Rivenlea. (You can see her grandad in an old dog book and he used to be on a couple of dog food labels/bags. WOO!) It's surprising just how different the beagles can be in appearance when they're of different bloodlines.
> 
> Your little Bella is exactly as her name says, beautiful! Reminds me of Buffy when she was a baby. :flrt:


awesome, her registered name is charterwood sinsette, i think some of her great grandparents were a Dialynne xx


----------



## pink.angel.100 (Mar 23, 2009)

*No pedigree!*

PLEASE PLEASE DONT FEED HER PEDIGREE OR IAMS.
The breeder obviously doesnt know what they are doing feeding their pups pedigree. I work at pets at home and have done alot of training on animal nutrition.
Iams are constantly changing their ingredients which makes the dog/cat intolerant to it eventually. 
Stay the hell away from 'pretty' food like bakers and pedigree and any tinned food.
Is there a Pets at Home store near you? I feed my dogs, cats and all my other animals the pets at home own brand. Its hypo-allergentic, wheat gluten free, its full of pre-biotics, it has glucosamine and chondroitin for joints, its all human grade meat so no crap you find in all the other colourful crap. 
Tripe is good, you can feed your pup tripe if you can stand the smell!
I hope this advice is helpful to you as I cant stand seeing people feed innocent puppies crap food!
 thanks for reading 

chloe

1 dalmatian
2 rottweilers
2 ferrets
2 rabbits
1 guinea pig
2 vietnamese blue tree frogs
1 mississippi map turtle
1 yellow bellied slider
3 quails
1 syrian hamster
5 crossbreed cats
1 manx cat
1 baby!


----------



## danabanana (Sep 16, 2008)

wooooo another beagle! Sending you lots and lots and lots of patience vibes for the fun that's about to ensue... hahahaaaaa

Another vote against Pedigree and Iams though... have you had a read of the BARF for newbies thread at the top^^^ of the forum? Tis very good... although so are NatureDiet for meaty food and Burns if you reeeeeaaaalllly want to feed kibble...


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

pink.angel.100 said:


> PLEASE PLEASE DONT FEED HER PEDIGREE OR IAMS.
> The breeder obviously doesnt know what they are doing feeding their pups pedigree. I work at pets at home and have done alot of training on animal nutrition.
> Iams are constantly changing their ingredients which makes the dog/cat intolerant to it eventually.
> Stay the hell away from 'pretty' food like bakers and pedigree and any tinned food.
> ...


Hi there Chloe, thanks for your input. I generally stay away from all of those anyway, the reason i feed my cats and then the pup on iams because my vet recommended it. And again the pedigree only because the breeder recommended it. Im am definately going to change because she really doesnt seem to be liking the pedigree or the iams anyway. To be honest i don't know if i'd even bother with pets at home because ive never heard anything good or bad about it, whereas a lot of people recommend things like Hills and proplan.

And as for tripe, she bloody loves the stuff but i want to chuck up everytime i get a whiff lol! XX



danabanana said:


> wooooo another beagle! Sending you lots and lots and lots of patience vibes for the fun that's about to ensue... hahahaaaaa
> 
> Another vote against Pedigree and Iams though... have you had a read of the BARF for newbies thread at the top^^^ of the forum? Tis very good... although so are NatureDiet for meaty food and Burns if you reeeeeaaaalllly want to feed kibble...


Ok thanks for that, down with pedigree and iams! :devil: I havent read it i'll have a gander in a min. I think i'll go and have a read around a bit more on the ones you've recommended, thanks everyone. Lol and thanks for the patience! she's very naughty lol, she's currently chewing on a housemates trainer (i told them not to leave stuff on the floor lol!)

xx


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

all of our dogs eat wagg, our oldest is 15 and has been on wagg for a few yrs, the other 2 have been on wagg since we got them both the younger dogs have very delicate tummys and we find anything else makes their tummies get upset.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sorry randomly isnt iams the one where they abuse/test in labs aniamls, including beagles?..maybe im wrong lol


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I just checked out the Charterwood beagle site. They have some lovely looking dogs, especially Charterwood Cameo (the lemon and white bitch).










Buffy when she was ickle.










Water baby!










Wedgie










I have two guinea pigs. Waaaaiiit a minute.. something's fishy...










She looks like a boy here... people actually thought she was a boy sometimes.










Not an unusual sight. haha. Cutie!










A wolf in sheep's clothing.


I need to get a photo of Buffy with Rudolph, but I hope these pics suffice for now.


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Another good food is Origen; expensive but high quality, 75% Meat, 25% Fruit & Vegetables, 0% Grain.
Fi


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> sorry randomly isnt iams the one where they abuse/test in labs aniamls, including beagles?..maybe im wrong lol


 
I'm not sure about dog food but Splenda, a sweetener, that was tested on beagles. Such products should be removed from shelves. I hate how people profit from the suffering of animals. If I had my way I'd take all those responsible and ram this :devil: right up their a***s! (The pitchfork, not my hand!)


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> sorry randomly isnt iams the one where they abuse/test in labs aniamls, including beagles?..maybe im wrong lol


hmm that would be ironic! Thats terrible



Stacey010884 said:


> I just checked out the Charterwood beagle site. They have some lovely looking dogs, especially Charterwood Cameo (the lemon and white bitch).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is absolutely gorgeous! How old is she now? Where did you get her from? yes Charterwood beagles are really good pedigree dogs, which is why i was so confused as to why they feed them on crap like pedigree!?



diverfi said:


> Another good food is Origen; expensive but high quality, 75% Meat, 25% Fruit & Vegetables, 0% Grain.
> Fi


Isnt this a diet formulated for dogs that have a grain intolerance?



Stacey010884 said:


> I'm not sure about dog food but Splenda, a sweetener, that was tested on beagles. Such products should be removed from shelves. I hate how people profit from the suffering of animals. If I had my way I'd take all those responsible and ram this :devil: right up their a***s! (The pitchfork, not my hand!)


i agree! xx


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

She'll be ten on the 11th November. Charterwoods have nice stocky bodies and heads. I don't keep tabs on dog shows though as I've never gotten into it, especially as Buff's white hair bleeds into her colours. She's tubby too. My lovely little barrel of love. <3


----------



## leopard_print (Jun 8, 2009)

she's adorable! 
I love beagles =D


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Stacey010884 said:


> She'll be ten on the 11th November. Charterwoods have nice stocky bodies and heads. I don't keep tabs on dog shows though as I've never gotten into it, especially as Buff's white hair bleeds into her colours. She's tubby too. My lovely little barrel of love. <3


Yeah i don't think im gonna get into shows, but i am definately breeding her. Altho charterwood studs are £500-£600! I suppose she could have pick of the litter though.



leopard_print said:


> she's adorable!
> I love beagles =D


Me too! I don't think there are many beagle fans around tbh, i dont understand why they're awesome! xx


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

I personally give my puppy a variety of food, I give her fresh fish, chicken, beef and I also mix it up with rice and vegetables. It really depends on how much you are willing to spend on your dog. Mines on bakers at the moment which she prefers, she was on the pets at home own brand but it looks like mush and she just turned her nose up. I figure as long as shes getting fresh veg, raw or uncooked and fresh meat every now and again then there is no harm done. I also offer her biscuits to help with her teeth and carrots (my aunties 7 yr old jack russell has the best teeth the vet has ever seen, and its all down to munching on a carrot a week!) 

Variety is the key


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

''that would be ironic''

It was iams and it was beagles...and if i remember correctly thats eukenba too (sp)


VIDEO IS DISTURBING
YouTube - Iams Undercover

http://www.iamscruelty.com/videos.asp


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> ''that would be ironic''
> 
> It was iams and it was beagles...and if i remember correctly thats eukenba too (sp)
> 
> ...


Good god that is horrific! I'll never buy that :censor: again!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> Good god that is horrific! I'll never buy that :censor: again!


i thought it was beagles and i was right for once whoop!
the foster kittens i have some times gets iams but i dont use it


----------



## crestielover (Jun 13, 2009)

ahhh she is sooo cute.


----------

